# My First Paparazzi



## digital flower (Jan 6, 2007)

Just happened to be walking by City Hall in Manhattan and all of sudden the doors flew open and a rush of people came out. I didn't even know who it was. Later I found out it was Wesley Autrey, who is aka the 'Subway Hero'. He dove on to the tracks to save someone who had fallen while a train was coming into the station. I was pretty far away and only had my 28-200mm 3.5/5.6 Sigma lens. It was easy to feel all the exictement, I can see how the Paparazzi get a kick out of this type of photography. 

Wesley Autrey, pink shirt, blue jacket


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2007)

Let me tell you how much I like your view "from far away", and of both Wesley Autrey AND the photographing and filming pros all around him. You caught such a good moment. Actually, I am even happy that your lens could not get you past the fence (and you did not attempt to get past it by cropping it out of your frame) ... it increases the impression of being an uninvolved by-stander, which I like.


----------



## Mack (Jan 6, 2007)

digital flower paparazzi extrodonaire


----------



## Puscas (Jan 6, 2007)

that guy really is a hero. I saw an article about him in the paper. Unbelievable. Thanks for sharing the pic, it captures the 'this happens to people who get famous overnight' feeling.  






pascal


----------



## Mr Avid (Jan 6, 2007)

excellent....this will probably reflect his memory of this experience more than the close ups of him retelling the story will. 

Its true...this guy is certainly a real hero.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 6, 2007)

Boy I feel a little guilty saying it, but I bet that big chubby dude is the best videographer there.  He must be very steady indeed.


----------

